# 16:9 auf 4:3 skalieren



## Momchilo (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte seit langer Zeit mal wieder Warcraft 3 spielen, aber seit dem letzten Mal besitze ich einen neuen Monitor (Asus VH242H). Als Grafikkarte kommt eine Radeon 3850 zum Einsatz. Angeschlossen ist der Monitor über den DVI-Anschluss.
Warcraft 3 unterstützt maximal eine Auflösung von 1280x1024. Daher wird momentan das Bild gestreckt und es sieht schrecklich aus. Ich möchte links und rechts gerne schwarze Balken haben und eine "echte" 4:3 Skalierung zu bekommen.
Ich benutze die Catalyst-Version 10.2 und Win7 32Bit.
Im CCC gibts die Option "Image Scaling", da kann ich einen Hacken vorsetzen, aber die 3 Unterpunkte bleiben grau. Am Monitor habe ich auch keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gefunden.
Habt ihr noch Tips oder Ideen?


----------



## zkSpawn (23. Februar 2010)

Also das mit der maximalen Auflösung stimmt schonmal nicht 

Monitor Treiber installiert ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie man sieht hat man höhere Auflösungen wie bei mir da  es aber keine in meinem Fall 22 Zoll widescreen auflösung gibt. Nehme Ich 1600 x1200 und das passe ich dann in wenigen sekunden am Bildschirm an (Bildschirmmenü)  in dem ich das bild zusammenrücke.

Edit : " "Momchilo" Ich möchte links und rechts gerne schwarze Balken haben und eine "echte" 4:3 Skalierung zu bekommen."

Bei 1400 x 1050 wäre das genau so wie du willst - habe ich grad getestet - links und rechts schwarze balken also 4:3


----------



## Momchilo (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir geht die Liste nur bis 1280x1024x32.
Habe ebenfalls Frozen Throne und den neuesten Patch.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir geht die Liste auch nicht weiter als bis 1280x1024 ... würde gern mal wissen wie mehr geht^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

Falls das mit dem Patch nicht geklappt: Dann wähle die Aufkösung 1280x720. Dann hast du wieder ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9.


----------



## MisterKnister (24. Februar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Falls das mit dem Patch nicht geklappt: Dann wähle die Aufkösung 1280x720. Dann hast du wieder ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:9.


Er will doch aber 4:3


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

warum 4:3 auf nem 16:9TFT zocken? 

Also 1280 Breite x 1024 Höhe ist das Maximum bei 16:9TFTs. Denn mehr als 1080 Höhe geht ja nicht bei nem TFT mit maximaler Auflösung von 1920 Breite x 1080 Höhe..


----------



## MisterKnister (24. Februar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> warum 4:3 auf nem 16:9TFT zocken?
> 
> Also 1280 Breite x 1024 Höhe ist das Maximum bei 16:9TFTs. Denn mehr als 1080 Höhe geht ja nicht bei nem TFT mit maximaler Auflösung von 1920 Breite x 1080 Höhe..


Weil Warcraft anscheinend nicht in 16:9-Auflösungen laufen kann. Denn es ist wohl zu alt. Damals wurde darauf noch keinen Wert gelegt.

Zum Thema: Hmm, ich hab irgendwann auch mal eine Einstellung getätigt, weil ich SimCity 300 auf nem 16:10er spielen wollte.
Bei mir hats irgendwie auch geklappt. Ich finde allerdings diese Einstellung nicht mehr 
Tut mir leid....

*Ps.:* Schau mal, ob du bei deinem Monitor irgendwie die "automatische Skalierung" abschalten kannst.


----------



## zkSpawn (24. Februar 2010)

Also selbst mein Notebook hat höhere Auflösungen. Dort ist die höchste 1400 x 1050 . Daher frag ich mich Warum  Ich einer der wenigen bin wo dies möglich ist anscheinend.

Für alle anderen " Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos - WSGFWiki " dies wäre eine möglichkeit per registry die Auflösung zu ändern und fest einzustellen.

Edit: Bild im Anhang das es per Registry änderung geht - in meinem fall 22 Zoll Also 1680x1050


----------

